# Jesus wept



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 7, 2005)

John 11.35: Jesus wept.

This is the shortest verse in the Bible. But, I think, one of the most profound. The verse that to my mind sums up the mystery of the Incarnation. 

God as man, without sinful passions, but with passion. 

Much more could be said, but I don't want to say too much. This verse just blows me away the more I think about it.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 7, 2005)

The question is, what exactly was He weeping over..........


----------



## Robin (Jan 7, 2005)

Something to ponder....

as I recall, that meaning of "wept" actually means to "rage" or something like "outrage." A very intense anger; profound grief.

Not only did Christ love His friend, He was furious over the ultimate devastation sin wreaks on His creation. Calvin explains that the most mature way a Christian could handle death is to be utterly outraged at its destruction - furious, for the offense it is to the work of a sublime Creator -- it being, the last enemy.




Robin


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 7, 2005)

Or was he weeping for their lack of faith?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 7, 2005)

Does God cry?


----------



## Ivan (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Robin_
> Something to ponder....
> 
> as I recall, that meaning of "wept" actually means to "rage" or something like "outrage." A very intense anger; profound grief.
> ...



 I agree with Robin, total outrage at sin's devastation in humanity.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> Does God cry?



He does, if He is Jesus Christ.


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> Or was he weeping for their lack of faith?



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 8, 2005)

100% holy & undefiled emotions...so what does THAT look like?!?! Amazing, isn't it? I've often wondered if this perhaps is what John meant in Rev. 4:3 when he likened the One sitting on the throne as unto a sardius stone...

"Beautiful God, Beautiful Man. All creation bows before the Lamb."


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> Does God cry?


Jesus did. All who have seen him have seen the Father right? Probably to little info to speculate on though....


----------

